# Gagged



## Jude Prudence (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/oct/12/guardian-gagged-from-reporting-parliament



> Today's published Commons order papers contain a question to be answered by a minister later this week. The Guardian is prevented from identifying the MP who has asked the question, what the question is, which minister might answer it, or where the question is to be found.
> 
> The Guardian is also forbidden from telling its readers why the paper is prevented â€“ for the first time in memory â€“ from reporting parliament. Legal obstacles, which cannot be identified, involve proceedings, which cannot be mentioned, on behalf of a client who must remain secret.
> 
> ...








Why the fuck are you brits trying to outdo the nazi's?


----------



## Jude Prudence (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh ok.


Nevermind.


Kinda figured this was a really big fucking deal but I guess it isn't.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL, that's our UK!
Become an MP and you're above the law. You can become a prime minister without being voted for by anyone, and you can steal tax payers money and not go to prison.

Welcome back Naffy.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

That's fucked up.  You guys should do something about that.


----------

